# Happy Birthday lohachata...............



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I hope you are in a very good mood today since it is your 17th birthday again! LOL 

Happy 17th Birthday to lohachata
Happy 17th Birthday to lohachata 
Happy 17th Birthday to loooooooooooooooohaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Happy 17th Birthday to lohachata LOL 

How does it feel to be in your 7th childhood? LOL

Happy 71st Birthday lohachata! I thought to turn your age around above and make it so you aren't as old as you really are, just to put a smile on your face. I hope you are smiling, because you are not old..............you are 71 years young and handsome.

Happy Birthday lohachata!!!!!!! Enjoy your day with family and friends!


----------

